# westoreshop



## westoreshop (Mar 28, 2012)

Golf’s Masters Facing Male-Only Dilemma With New IBM CEO
As Augusta National Golf Club prepares to host the competition next week, it faces a quandary: The club hasn’t admitted a woman as a member since its founding eight decades ago, yet it has historically invited the chief executive officer of IBM, one of three Masters sponsors. Since the company named Rometty to the post this year, Augusta will have to break tradition either way.

IBM holds a rarefied position at the Augusta, Georgia, course. The company has a hospitality cabin near the 10th hole, beside co-sponsors Exxon Mobil Corp. (XOM) (XOM) and AT&T Inc. (T) (T) The companies’ male CEOs have been able to don the club’s signature green member blazers while hosting clients. Non-members, who don’t wear the jackets, must be accompanied by a member to visit the course or play a round.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Augusta National has always tried to protect the list of its members from general public knowledge, though you can look lists of known members on the internet. I don't know if the Chair of IBM might not already be a member, something they would typically keep quiet so as to not draw attention away from the tournament this week.

One way or the other, I can't see how they can continue to put the PGA in a hypocritical situation. The tour won't play a course that discriminates in its membership policies, but makes an exception for the Masters.


----------

